# Multiple mics in one instrument?



## _taylor (Sep 13, 2008)

I wanted to set up one instrument for close and stage mic samples.

Anyone have any tips on how to set this up for K2? Any scripts I should use?



Thanks


----------



## Reegs (Sep 13, 2008)

Like, keyswitching between close and far mics? You could use the group enable and disable commands in KSP to put some bypass options in there. Mixing the two groups together is possible too, with the proper grouping. Offhand I don't think you'd even need KSP for that.


----------



## _taylor (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry, should have clarified I wanted volume control for each mic. I'm pretty sure I will need to do scripting for this. 

If I place the close samples on one group and stage mics on another group, I need to be able to mix them some how. I thought I would need a script, or at least a script would make it a bit easier to have the controls right there... rather then have to open up the group editor every time I wanted to change the levels. 


Tsaiko is a really good example.


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 14, 2008)

Thonex @ Sun Sep 14 said:


> If you want them to be in the same instrument, you can just assign a different CC modulator to each mic group in the Amplifier module.



And you can always use a script to control the CC value. That's probably the simplest way, using a script, to control the volumes of groups.


----------



## _taylor (Sep 14, 2008)

gregjazz @ Sun Sep 14 said:


> And you can always use a script to control the CC value. That's probably the simplest way, using a script, to control the volumes of groups.



Yes, is there a group control script floating around? Or something in the standard presets?

Thanks


----------



## Thonex (Sep 14, 2008)

spitt @ Sun Sep 14 said:


> gregjazz @ Sun Sep 14 said:
> 
> 
> > And you can always use a script to control the CC value. That's probably the simplest way, using a script, to control the volumes of groups.
> ...



It may be easier for people who know how to script, but it's totally unnecessary to use scripts for this function alone.

Just assign a different CC to the the Amplifier's modules of the different mics. Simple as that.

Cheers,

T


----------



## _taylor (Sep 15, 2008)

All I wanted was to script it :( haha. 

Ill try what you suggest Thonex.. thanks!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 15, 2008)

But to do that would require a lot more work wouldn't it? The instruments exist as separate instruments for each mic position. You would have to combine them into a single instrument to script them. To control them as 2 different instruments in Kontact is very easy.
Maybe I'm missing something in what you are asking.
J


----------



## mbietenholz (Sep 19, 2008)

spitt @ Sat Sep 13 said:


> I wanted to set up one instrument for close and stage mic samples.
> Anyone have any tips on how to set this up for K2? Any scripts I should use?


I had this problem, with some samples that were recorded in stereo-format, but not with stereo imaging, but rather with two different mic-placements on the two channels. If you put two 'stereo imager' insert effects, you can have a single control that controls the relative mix between the two. It works like this:

L,R -> 'imager', the pan on this pans between L and R, ie. between your two samples -> second stereo imager which collapes the result to mono, so you get a single output with the "pan' control of the first imager controlling the L,R mix (and pan of second imager controls the placement of the resulting mono mix of the two original samples). I think this should result in pretty good phase-coherence be tween the L and R streams, ie. your two mic positions. (I used this trick in http://www.prokits.co.uk/productview.asp?productID=224 (this instrument) which I unfortunately can't give away, but if you need, I can probably post the effects preset with the two stereo imagers in.

If you have your close and stage mic samples in different groups, you can control the group volumes of each group, and do the mix that way. The only thing you'd need the script for is if you want to make a performance panel with dedicated knobs on.


----------

